# Fungus ?



## f1ken (Aug 24, 2009)

3 Red Bellies in a 60. About 6 months old. Noticed an open sore on one the other day...any ideas what it is? see pic...Thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like a big, but clean bite wound to me...if not, a nasty heater burn. I would add some aquarium salt and/or Melafix & Pimafix to prevent infection.


----------



## f1ken (Aug 24, 2009)

That sounds logical...heater burn. I changed things up the other day in the tank, rocks, plants etc. and did water change. I noticed he was hiding in corner near heater and rocks. That is probably it....Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

f1ken said:


> That sounds logical...heater burn. I changed things up the other day in the tank, rocks, plants etc. and did water change. I noticed he was hiding in corner near heater and rocks. That is probably it....Thanks


 I agree with it being a heaterburn and do what bio said. From the burn im assuming the heater is vertical. I personally prefer horizontal heaters to avooid heater burns and them beign run into as they swim along the back glass.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree about the heater burn, treat as already suggested.

Also things look a lil cramped in the tank, you may want to consider removing all those rocks.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Feefa said:


> I agree about the heater burn, treat as already suggested.
> 
> Also things look a lil cramped in the tank, you may want to consider removing all those rocks.


X2

Are all the P's the same size or close?


----------

